# Saw Blades on a g6.



## lamys_woman (Feb 23, 2011)

So this is my first post.... i've done my research. this is not vw related but it seems like the vw scene has more information about wheel fitment than anyother scene... 

vehicle in question: 2009 pontiac g6 convertable 3.9 auto. 

wheels in question: staggered 17x8.5 and 17x9.5 corvette saw blades. 
g6 bolt pattern:5x110
5x120 is a common BMW bolt pattern, the Corvettes however is 5x120.65mm. If I get custom adapters made, I need to make sure they get them exact. The Corvette wheels are 17x8.5" +56 and 17x9.5" +56, The narrowest adapter I have found that can be made is 19mm. 

Taking the front wheel, 17x8.5" +56, and putting an adapter on it will give you 17x8.5" +37. This will stick out 17mm (0.67in) past where current GTP wheels are (not sure what my stock size/offset is, Im pretty sure its +50). The wheel will stick INSIDE the fender an extra 21mm (0.83in). Clearance issue...?

The rear wheel, same formula as the front: 17x9.5" +56 + adapter = 17x9.5" +37. This will stick out an extra 30mm (1.18in) past where OEM GTP 18" wheels sit. That will definitely protrude past the fender lip, and cornering may become an issue with rubbing. The inner fenderwell will be taken over by the additional 34mm (1.34in) of wheel, however, and will most likely come in contact with my current suspension. Major clearnance issue... not sure, math may be wrong.

Given this information, i know ill need to run stretched rubber front and rear, but there is that little issue... traction contol, and abs. all four wheels need to roll down the road at the same speed, I.E. staggered stretch that needs to be identical diameter.

anyone have any advice?

Im not on here often so PM my BF with answers... Lamy207


----------



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

lamys_woman said:


> Im not on here often so PM my BF with answers... Lamy207


That'd be me :thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

first off this is a VW forum so forgive me for not knowing exacting details.

.65 mm is negligible for an adapter. If you're worried (depending on the adapter), get wobble bolts. I wouldn't worry - nobody else does. or have adapters custom made. 5X100 to 5X4.75

wheel sticking out is poke. this is a good thing.


----------



## pnda_bear (Dec 10, 2010)

poke on a g6 though? i would need to see pics to believe that its sexy. personally sawblades on a g6 sounds like it would look funny. if someone can give a downa nd dirty photo chop of it or give examples yeah...but iono...im skeptical


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

pnda_bear said:


> poke on a g6 though? i would need to see pics to believe that its sexy. personally sawblades on a g6 sounds like it would look funny. if someone can give a downa nd dirty photo chop of it or give examples yeah...but iono...im skeptical


I def think its a bad idea. and a g6 is a horribly ugly car.


----------



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

She wants it ill do it... the car is being bagged in the next few years... why u ask? Have u ever seen a bagged g6?


----------



## lamys_woman (Feb 23, 2011)

Lamy207 said:


> She wants it ill do it... the car is being bagged in the next few years... why u ask? Have u ever seen a bagged g6?


I absolutely love the wheels and the idea of it being different than any other g6 out there with it on bags. It'll look sick! :thumbup:


----------



## lamys_woman (Feb 23, 2011)

Anybody have any comments or suggestions? :beer:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

syntax said:


> first off this is a VW forum.


:laugh:

Try posting this question in the MKIII section. May get better results.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

lamys_woman said:


> Anybody have any comments or suggestions? :beer:


Get a VW :beer:


----------



## pnda_bear (Dec 10, 2010)

granted this was done in paint and i guarantee it can be done better in photoshop or paintshop pro, but im at work and dont have the programs. personal opinion...at least they are gm wheels on a gm vehicle but its not sexy IMHO. staggered, poked and stretched is not the g6 way. but i guess it could be done...


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Just an FYI...

Adaptec(now part of fifteen52) makes adapters as low as 15mm thick


----------



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

VolksAddict said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Try posting this question in the MKIII section. May get better results.


Funny Guy. Thanks for your input.


----------

